# Ministry revokes 2 Sharm hotel licenses after rape of tourist reported



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Hilton Sharks Bay and Sharm Holiday Resort licenses are withdrawn by Egypt's tourism ministry after reports of sexual abuse; ministry imposes measures to deter future occurrences.

licenses of the two hotels in Egypt's Red Sea resort city of Sharm El-Sheikh were revoked after sexual harassment cases occurring at the hotels were ignored by management, state news agency MENA reported on Tuesday.

Tourism Minister Hesham Zaazou's decision was taken against the five-star Hilton Sharks Bay Resort and the four-star Sharm Holiday Resort.
The decision comes after a holidaymaker, a British businesswoman in her 40s, told the Daily Mail she had been raped by a security guard in an unnamed five-star hotel in Sharm El-Sheikh.
Egypt's tourism ministry said on Monday it was investigating the alleged rape.
ZaaZou said in 2013 that the previous year the ministry discovered 3 cases of rape and 150 cases of sexual harassment in Sharm El-Sheikh alone.
The Ministry of Tourism notified the Egyptian Chamber of Hotels it will exercise its legal authority according to Law 1 of 1973, which grants it the right to withdraw hotel licenses when acceptable public conduct is breached or if the hotel contributes to "harming the country's reputation or security," according to MENA.
The same source also reported that the ministry directed the head of Egypt's Chamber of Travel Agencies to take immediate legal action against any tourism worker who sexually harasses a tourist by filing a case at the office of the General Prosecution detailing the abuse reported by the victim.
The ministry additionally requested the chamber provide it with a copy of any future report, including the name of the touristic venue where the abuse took place.
Meanwhile, tourism ministry spokesperson Rasha El-Azazy told Ahram Online on Monday “We are following the reported incident with the British embassy and local tourism police, and the case is currently under investigation.”
A severe punishment will be imposed if the ministry confirms the crime, Azazy added.

Ministry revokes 2 Sharm hotel licenses after rape of tourist reported - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Public Prosecutor Hesham Barakat referred a policeman to Ismailia Criminal Court on Tuesday who is accused of sexually assaulting a Russian tourist in her hotel in Sharm al-Sheikh.
Investigators say the policeman, from the South Sinai tourism police department, followed the tourist to her hotel, then she asked for help and filed a report the following day.
Public prosecution was notified on 15 March of the incident and questioned the suspect, faced with the evidence. Prosecutor then referred him to Ismailia Criminal Court and ordered him be arrested pending investigations.
_Edited translation from Al-Masry Al-Youm_


----------



## searchin1 (Jan 2, 2009)

They have had their licences revoked, so why are they still operating as normal??


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

The security forces arrested Thursday the security personnel accused of raping a British tourist at a hotel in Sharm el-Sheikh on 6 March.

He was identified through the biological analysis of samples taken from the rape scene. A security source told _Al-Masry Al-Youm_ that the defendant erased the surveillance videos in order to conceal his crime.

Authorities say the defendant confessed to the crime, after which he was referred to prosecution, the source added.

Other sources said the tourist's divorced husband filed a complaint of the incident to the police after the victim refused to file an official claim by herself.


_Edited translation from Al-Masry Al-Youm_


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I did ask for permission before I reposted this 

I wrote this on my page today..I will share it with you..it has to be told.
You should be aware that a lady, a friend to most of us was viciously attacked , raped and robbed on Sunny Lakes. This is a horrible story and luckily she is alive. But ...an emotional wreck understandably. The police did not deal well with this poor women accusing her of paying for sex..despite seeing the bruises on her face and neck. Did not get her to the hospital where she was bleeding and cut to shreds. On top of that Sunny Lakes more or less called her a whore and kicking her out of her apartment. This is a women who lost her husband and has not been with a man since his death, who came here to live peacefully and enjoy her time. She needs our support which I and my husband are giving freely without prejudice. Dawnie kindly offered counselling and unlimited help and she is not even a British citizen, meanwhile Nabil continues with the criminal element of this story. I am sure she will talk to all of us in her own time. And we know it is good to talk. IT IS NOT HER FAULT. We have to be vigilant ladies, we have to have a plan of action and we have to be closer to each other. If someone is hurt or suffering one of us should know. She was locked up in her apartment fearing for her life as she was told her "do not say anything or we will kill you." (And we have all heard recently of the other horrific rape story, which is very true.) This morning I spoke to my hurt friend and told her I will get this story out and not mention her name. We can not keep stories of this nature hidden. The next time it could be YOU.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

The other side of the story 


Sharm al-Sheikh hotel worker denies rape of British tourist | Egypt Independent


----------

